# President's Day



## debodun (Feb 20, 2022)

In the U.S. is the third Monday in February. These are the items I have that can related to presidents.


----------



## debodun (Feb 20, 2022)




----------



## debodun (Feb 20, 2022)




----------



## debodun (Feb 20, 2022)




----------



## debodun (Feb 20, 2022)




----------



## jakbird (Feb 20, 2022)

debodun said:


> View attachment 209577


"In McKinley we trust, in Bryan we bust", that's great.  William Jennings Bryan was the perennial loser in presidential contests, a hard-core socialist in the days of anarchist terrorists under every bed (they were real, one shot and killed McKinley).  Bryan's home in Lincoln, Nebraska isn't too far from where I live.  Bryan ran as a trust buster, but as it turned out Teddy Roosevelt (he took over from McKinley) was the real trust buster, taking on the coal industry.  That's McKinley and Roosevelt in the lower left badge.


----------



## Pepper (Feb 20, 2022)

Deb, did you read the copy of Teddy Roosevelt's autobiography?  I didn't know he wrote one.  Was it a good read?


----------



## debodun (Feb 20, 2022)

Yes I did, but a long time ago. It's a big book, but a good read. He had an adventurous life!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 20, 2022)

debodun said:


> View attachment 209577View attachment 209578View attachment 209579View attachment 209580View attachment 209581


Deb,
Do you have any information on the Mount Rushmore mug?


----------



## Alligatorob (Feb 20, 2022)

Nice collection!  I have nothing like it, a few presidential pictures in my wallet is all...


----------



## Paco Dennis (Feb 20, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> Nice collection!  I have nothing like it, a few presidential pictures in my wallet is all...


Same here...


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 20, 2022)

My son came home from kindergarten one day and told me they talked about President April Ham Lincoln.


----------



## MickaC (Feb 21, 2022)

Louis Riel Day is also known to us as Family Day.


----------



## debodun (Feb 21, 2022)

Aunt Bea said:


> Deb,
> Do you have any information on the Mount Rushmore mug?


This is on the bottom:


----------



## helenbacque (Feb 21, 2022)

Great collection.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 21, 2022)

debodun said:


> This is on the bottom:
> 
> View attachment 209686


This is all that I could find.

It makes me think that not many of them survived.

Vintage Mount Rushmore 3D Presidents Souvenir Mug. It stands 4" tall, 3" across the top opening, is marked O.D. G.S on the base along with? original price $1.95 in wax pencil.

https://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/vintage-mount-rushmore-3d-presidents-3757884970


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Feb 21, 2022)

You know you’ve been reading too many Regency Era books when (in a period of mind-numbing boredom) you find yourself comparing the different Presidents cravats on dollar bills.  Yes, I am guilty


----------



## Remy (Feb 21, 2022)

My word Deb, is there anything you don't have?


----------



## Senenity (Feb 21, 2022)

Omg, Remy took the words out of my mouth.

Might as well open up a mini museum in your beloved  parents name.


----------



## debodun (Feb 22, 2022)

Remy said:


> My word Deb, is there anything you don't have?


I'm beginning to wonder that myself.   I used to tell people that my house was the equivalent of Felix the Cat's magic bag. Whatever you're looking for, there it is.

https://felixthecat.fandom.com/wiki/Felix's_Magic_Bag


----------

